# Inherited Baby Browning want to know more



## spz477 (Mar 22, 2014)

I just inherited this Baby Browning from my late grandfather and I am just looking for some information. I know it was made in 1968 and in Belgium as stated on the slide. Really what I am after is what it is worth. I feel like local shops just give me what they want to buy it for not what it is actually worth. The only bad part is that I couldnt find a magazine with it so obviously that decreases value. I appreciate any input and info! cheers.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From a fairly recent source for _retail_ prices:
New In Box (NIB)-$650.00
Like New, No Box-$550.00

• Since these are _retail_ prices, expect a gun shop to offer you 1/2 (or less) of this amount. If the shop owner feels that the gun will sell quickly, he may offer you 2/3 of the price. If you place the gun in the shop on consignment, then expect 2/3 of whatever the shop eventually sells it for.
• If you use this gun as a "trading chip," to help you to buy something else from the shop, expect to realize somewhat more than 1/2 of its value.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That gun is a classic...hang onto it. I know it's not much in the firepower department, but it is an iconic little pistol. Lucky you! :mrgreen:


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

Contact Commemorative Arms in Missouri and they should have a magazine. I just received a .380 magazine from them and it's a brand new one. They purchased the remaining stock from Browning parts. Ask for Nick and he will tell you if he has stock.
J


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

spz: "new in box" means never previously sold at retail. The good news is that the pouch is the box, no box supplied with your grandfather's pistol. Not having the original magazine is a very big deal. Check gunbroker.com to see the selling price of completed auctions. I hope cedarhill's tip works out, but a prospective buyer needs to know that the magazine is not original.


----------

